

Ask HN: Survey tool for websites. Suggestions pls - sammville

I am currently working on a new project which would be a survey/feedback site for website owners, bloggers, designers and developers. It would be like kissinsights. It would offer reduced pricing and extra features like graphical representation and location data to help you understand your feedback. I feel there is space in the market for my project, poplytics. Do you think i have a chance and what features would you love to see on poplytics. This would help budding entrepreneurs, designers and developers to get valuable feedback especially those with almost zero budgets. You can sign up for early access on poplytics.com
======
sandipagr
The hardest part about these suggestion tools are how can you be unobtrusive.
So many times I go to websites and these little kiss insights box just pops at
me on the side. I hate it, like for real. So, if you can find a way to avoid
that annoyance, it would be great. I signed up and would love to check when it
is available.

\---- shameless plug: I actually launched shapea.com yesterday where you can
get feedback on your startup ideas by fellow entrepreneurs and beta users.
Everyone there would love to provide you with some feedback.

~~~
sammville
Thanks for the feedback, would see how i can work on that.

------
swalberg
I thought that Kissinsights is pretty good, but the lowest package is too big
(and expensive) for me at this stage. The free version was also intrusive, I
even had a comment come back as "the design of the site is OK, but get rid of
that damn survey box"

~~~
sammville
This is one of the reasons i decided to work on one myself. Make it cheaper
because it is a vital part of developing a website or starting an online
business. Poplytics would offer a choice of survey box or a feedback tab.

